# Konsolen Gamertag mit Battlenet verknüpfen.



## nasezu (19. September 2013)

Hi, liebe Buffies. 
Ist wer im Buffed Forum so freundlich , der über einen Battlenetaccount verfügt,der im Konsolen forum von D3 http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/8132467/ nach fragen könnte, ob es irgendwann die möglichkeit gibt seinen Konsolen Gamertag mit dem Battlenet zu verknüpfen also ähnlich wie es Bf3 gemacht hat wo konsoleros im jeweiligen Xbox oder Ps 3 Forum sich freunde suchen konnten ? Ich renn seit dem Release nur Solo rum und treffe kaum auf deutsche Spieler. Geschweige denn, ich finde jemanden zum handeln. Mal abgesehen von Gold Dupern die einene anhandeln oder schnorrer, die einen anbetteln die Items zu klonen. Also Leute, den ich strickt aus dem Weg gehe und sie auf Ignore setze. Bevor ich FLAME, gibt es schon solch eine funktion mit dem verknüpfen des Accounts? Für mich ist dies Option für Konsoleros eigentlich selbstverständig aufgrund des kaufpreises von 60-70€ aber ich finde nichts zu meinem anliegen. Bisher fehlt mir in D3 die Verbindung zur Community für die Konsole. Ich schaue täglich im Offiziellen D3 Forum vorbei aber ich kann nicht antworten geschweige denn eine Anfrage im Forum erstellen, da ich meinen Konsolen Account mit dem Battlenet nicht verknüpfen kann. Ich will mir nicht sinnlos Wow kaufen bei Ebay um halt zu Kommunizieren im Diablo 3 forum. Deshalb Frage ich bei euch nach Hilfe. Ich finde für 70 € sollte mir diese funktion zur verfügung stehen. Oder bin ich nur zu blind/blöd den Reiter im Forum zu finden, welches mir dies ermöglicht? Wenn dies nicht möglich ist, was ich mir nicht sicher bin, so ist dies ein Kritikpunkt für die Konsolen Version.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2013)

gibt es nicht 

ob es geplant ist keine ahnung 


und du brauchst nicht so mit dem preis schwenken - pc spieler haben auch 60 euro zahlen müssen und haben dafür das auktionshaus und always on drm 

sie nehmen halt nur das geld von den konsolenspielern - auf der konsole ist d3 als singleplayer spiel gedacht oder das du 3 freunde zu dir nachhause lädst und ihr an der konsole zockt


----------



## nasezu (20. September 2013)

Es ist halt einsam für mich auf der konsole. 
Ich habe Kritik Punkte zu äussern unter anderem oder würde halt auch gerne nach Leute suchen für die 360. 
Handelsmässig brauche ich für meinen Barb für die 360 nur eine Innas Hose sowie eine Talrashas Brust aufgrund des Attackspeeds. 
Ansonsten kann ich den rest Solo farmen.
Aber ich Tippe mich mit dem Kontroller dumm und dähmlich und ich finde keine Ansprechpartner. 
Mein Xbox Char Ist Gut Equipt. Mein Barb Rennt nicht als WW Barb rum sondern mit einer untypischen Skillung. 
Meine Erfahrung aufgrund meiner Pc Erfahrung(die ich mit absicht nicht erwähnt habe), da ich einen Pc Account besitze kann ich bisher nicht teilen. 
Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt was will der Spinner, der hat dochnen Pc Account, da muss ich mich leider entschuldigen, da mein Battnet Account in sachen D3 aus dem D3 Forum verbannt wurde damals. 
Mann kann sagen zurecht oder zurecht. 
Ähnlich wie eine Entscheidung eines Schirris beim Fussball. 
Meiner Meinung nach habe ich die Admins halt zur falschen Zeit erwischt. 
Den ersten Bann bekamm ich , als ich ich die damaligen Inferno Nerfs gerflamt habe in dem ich 100 mal ca das Wort Nerf hintereinander in einen Post gepostet habe.(SC2Softoder so heisst der bann) 
Die 2 andereren Nerfs (banns) bekam ich , als ich mich mit einem Troll König angelegt habe, der Blizz verteidgt hat. 
Sprich aus Blizz sicht habe ich getrollt. 
Zusammengefasst habe ich zu den 100 mal Nerf Post in einen Post zusätzlich 2 Mal einen Troll getrollt . 
DSDS..... Seit dem Spiele ich D3 nur für mich oder ich habe auf den Pc Leute geaddet aus aller Welt, das diese mir im Public Game gefallen haben und Ah sein dank kann man mal behaupten konntei ch mich verorgen auf dem Pc. 
Mein Xbox Account ist bisher Selffound Top Equipt sowie Dupefrei. 
Mittlerweite verfüge ich über 300 Dämonnische Essenzen, die ich nie schaffe zu verwerten . 
Da ich Entweder Goldene Items wegen Rep kosten verkaufen muss und somit jeden Run höchsten 1-2 Items herstellen kann. 
Mittlerweile starte ich die Xbox suche games oder hoste games, nur ich finde keine deutschen leute oder gleich gesinnte anderer klassen oder der eigenen. 
Sprich ich verliere die lust. 
Mann kann jetzt sagen selbst schuld oder spiel ein anderes spiel. 
nur ich baue meinen barb gerade so um , das er nicht der typische barb ist. 
das blöde ist halt nur , das ich es halt nur für mich mache und würde meine Erfahrung gerne teilen . 
eine möglichkeit den Gamertag mit dem battlenetaccount zu verknüpfen wäre für jemanden wie mich eine ideale lösung. 
Sprich es wäre ein neustart für mich.
man darf nicht vergessen, das tausende spieler verbannt wurden, weil blizz den shitstorm nicht ertragen konnte. 
wäre ich damals ruhig geblieben, wäre ich wohl jetzt nicht in der position um hier nach hilfe zu fragen, ob wer so freundlich ist solch einen Thread zu erstellen, müsst ihr mir beweisen. 
Ich garantiere, das ich ein ehrlicher Spieler bin ,der halt nur nicht die Nerfpolitik seitens Blizzard verstanden hat so wie den troll ungewollte füttern wollte. entweder frisst mich auf oder versteht meine situation . 
Willkomen im World Wide Web.

Ihr dürft mich nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bitte nur jemanden darum, der mich versteht sprich meine Situation nachvollziehen kann einen einfachen Thread zu erstellen um nachzufragen ob die Konsoleros sich im Forum in der Zukunft beteiligen können oder nicht . Ob ich die Gelb Rote Karte mit meinem Pc Account damals verdient habe ist ein anderes Thema. Ich spiele seit Release Aktive. Mit dem wechsel auf der Konsole vermisse ich erstmals halt die Kommunikation unter den D3lern. Bf3 hat es vorgemacht. Dort kann ich als Pcler sowie als Konsolero mich im Forum beteiligen.


----------

